# Paint sprayer



## Randy (Jul 11, 2006)

OK I am forced to paint my house (yes it has not been painted yet).  So what is the best painter sprayer.  This brush and roller thing does not work or at least is too much work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2006)

Wagner or Sears Craftsman airless paint gun. I`ve used both and they are equally good. They are a lot faster and less aggravatin` than havin to brush or roll paint. I HATE TO PAINT!!!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2006)

The big Wagner at Home Depot is wonderful.  It costs around $200 I think.


----------



## diehardawg (Jul 11, 2006)

Randy PM sent


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2006)

I have heard bad stuff about the Wagners?  You guys had no problems with it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn`t. The main thing is to make sure you have the paint at the right viscosity. They come with a dip type viscosimeter.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 11, 2006)

Wagners don't like latex.  The friction of the paint will destroy the smaller sprayers if you don't use their additive, which I have done with my first one.  The piston froze up and I broke the thing trying to unfreeze it.

I have another small one, the $100 one from Home Depot.  It works like a charm with oil paints and stain.  I havn't tried latex.  The also have a HPLV (or whatever it is), but you can NOT use latex in that model even with additive.

The large sprayer I was speaking about has a regular professional sprayer.  The wearable parts of the sprayer are replacable and they carry them at Home Depot.  I don't own one, but have used one once.  Did a good job.  There was a little splattering at the end of a sweep, but not bad.  I doubt anyone would ever notice a couple of extra paint drops or runs here and there.  I am not sure if this model also requires the additive.


----------



## deersled (Jul 12, 2006)

I just bought the small Graco dx at home depot ($298). Used it twice so far on my house. Seems to be working fine. Lot better than rolling. The Home Depot guy told me they have had alot of trouble out of the Wagners. That's why I went with the Graco. Only drawback so far is the hose is only 25' long. You can buy a 50 footer for $46, I think.


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 14, 2006)

Randy, I used a sprayer when I painted my house. the sprayer was fairly fast and easy, but the hardest part was tapping off the windows, and doors. the next time I paint ill just roll it on.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 14, 2006)

Prep work does take a lot of time.  There is no quick way to tape windows off.  I used blue tape and construction Kraft paper.  

I have sprayed a large pool deck, large front porch, small side porch, 4 chairs and a table (twice), and about 50 feet of picket fence - with oil stain all with my $100 Wagner.  I have yet to have any trouble out of it.  Sprays a nice pattern with only a little splatter.

I think the Wagner's have picked up a bad rap because of their real cheap versions of sprayers are being compaired to high dollar sprayers.


----------



## diehardawg (Jul 14, 2006)

Randy, don't waste your time taping off windows. Use a spray shield and be done with it! If you are going to paint your windows as well, don't even use a spray shield. The paint is removed very easy with a razor. 

FYI- this is a great time to clean your windows. You already have the ladder ready. Plus it always gets you brownie points with the Mrs.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Sprayer*

I have one of the professional ones that Lowe's sells.  i had been looking for a Graco or however you spell the ones that HD sells.  I found the one I bought in a pawn shop and it looked like it had never been used.  They are $500 for the model I bought and I stole it for $200 works great and has a 50' hose.  I stained both sides of a 475' privacy fence in 3.5 hours.  I agree with the above post about using the guard instead of masking the windows.  I've seen painters use them with great luck.  

Tom


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Randy,

Once you figure out which one you need let me know and I'll buy it for you.











That is if you'll come paint my house first with it....


----------

